

Real Programmers Don't Use PASCAL - ecopoesis
http://www.ee.ryerson.ca/~elf/hack/realmen.html

======
MaysonL
Mods: change the link to the real site:
<http://www.ee.ryerson.ca/~elf/hack/realmen.html>

